# Umm-6 mic with Macbook Pro problem



## Greenwood (May 1, 2014)

OK, feeling pretty frustrated with this… First I bought the wrong microphone (Emm-6), which was causing its own set of problems (but was somewhat functional). Decided it meant enough to me to use REW that I went ahead and bought the Umm-6 instead, which I thought would be much easier to work with. 

Well, I can't get the REW to recognize my mic. I've been all over this forum and others trying to get to the bottom of this, but nothing seems to work. The only indication I have that the mic is working at all is that the blue light is on and when I go to the sound section of system preferences, the lights do indicate that input is being received. Still, as far as I can tell REW isn't seeing my mic at all. 

I have OS 10.8.5 and the latest version of REW. 

I've been over every instruction on this page carefully, but nothing:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...o-using-internal-soundcard-work-progress.html

When I saw the following post (similar problem), I was sure this tweak would work, but nothing!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/11992-rew-macbook-m-audio-mobile-pre-bugs.html

*I really appreciate any help!* My frustration level is quite high with this. Just really looking forward to getting started with REW.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe OSX 10.8.x has issues with java and sound that cause problems with REW. No fix I'm aware of. People are using 10.7.5 with some success with the soundflower work-around. I'm not one of them, though. I futz long enough then just gave up and ran it in Windows. But right now this issue makes REW a Windows only app with reference to the latest OSX versions.

I hope somebody proves me wrong on this one...I'd like it to work in OSX, it would just be part of making life easier.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

gazoink said:


> I believe OSX 10.8.x has issues with java and sound that cause problems with REW. No fix I'm aware of. People are using 10.7.5 with some success with the soundflower work-around. I'm not one of them, though. I futz long enough then just gave up and ran it in Windows. But right now this issue makes REW a Windows only app with reference to the latest OSX versions.
> 
> I hope somebody proves me wrong on this one...I'd like it to work in OSX, it would just be part of making life easier.


The most severe ( reported ) Mac/REW problems are with OSX 10.9 ( Mavericks ) .

So far, no-one has demonstrated the ability to produce reliable results with this combo ( even if they were able to get input via "LineIn & Soundflower" ) .

The results for OSX 10.8 ( with REW ) have generally been much more mixed. Some users have reported getting believable results .

You are certainly correct about running REW on a Mac, its very "Hit & Miss" & very frustrating when it's a miss .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Greenwood,

The fact that you previously had a working USB connected mic ( & now you don't ) would suggest that you should be comparing the control-panel setups for the 2 mics ( ie; look through the window's panels, screen by screen ) to look for an apparent difference within the two setups .

That's one of the most basic trouble-shooting techniques available ( & is only available to those with previous success ).

:sn:


----------



## Greenwood (May 1, 2014)

EarlK, 

OK, I will try that, but I can't imagine what i was doing different though. I've been over all those windows many times now. 

As I wrote about on a previous post, the Emm-6 was connected to a phantom power supply (without a pre-amp). Everything I read said it wasn't supposed to work without the pre-amp, and I began to question the accuracy of my measurements. That's when I bought the Umm-6, which is really the mic I thought I was buying in the first place. Perhaps I'll just go back to the Emm-6, which did seem to be working OK.

If there's anyone who has any suggestions about something else to try with that Umm-6, please let me know. Otherwise, I suppose I should be happy that I own one mic that seems to be functional.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Your "XLR-USB" adapter was also ( most assuredly ) a pre-amp .

That's why that first setup worked .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep your UMM-6 plugged in ( to the current USB port ) & Reboot your computer / then re-open REW .

If that goes nowhere , change to a different USB port ( & then repeat the above cycle ) .

:sn:


----------



## Greenwood (May 1, 2014)

Earlk, 

Thank you for your help here. Appreciate that. 

So to clarify, the following cable is a pre-amp? 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050CEEIW/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That is interesting. I will try what you said, but perhaps I will just return the Umm-6 after all. 

Thank you!


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the adapter cable .

Yes, the cable has a pre-amp built into it ( it says as much, just using more obscure terms ) .

Also ( even if you are going to send it back ), try to implement the directions outlined in  *John Reekie's Blog for using REW on a Mac, an Input Workaround*  .

:sn:


----------

